# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  تخفیف انتشارات گاج به مناسبت هفته کتاب و کتابخوانی

## Lara27

تخفیف انتشارات گاج به مناسبت هفته کتاب و کتابخوانی

----------


## Lara27

نتشارات بین‌المللی گاج از تاریخ ۲۳ الی ۲۹ آبان ماه به مناسبت هفته کتاب و کتابخوانی، در نظر دارد کلیه‌ی کتاب‌های خود را با تخفیف ویژه در اختیار دانش‌آموزان و کاربران اینترنتی قرار دهد.تخفيف ويژه‌ي خريد اينترنتي شامل: - خريد تا سقف ۱۰۰۰۰۰ ريال ۱۰+ ۵ % تخفيف ، کاربر آبی - خريد از ۱۰۰۰۰۰ ريال تا ۵۰۰۰۰۰ ريال ۱۵+ ۵ % تخفيف، کاربر نقره‌ای - خريد بالاي ۵۰۰۰۰۰ ريال ۲۰ + ۵ % تخفيف، کاربر طلاییجهت برخورداری از تخفیفات ویژه، اینجا کلیک نمایید...* * * *جهت برخورداری از تخفیف ویژه خرید تلفنی به میزان ۱۰%، می‌توانید با شماره تلفن ۶۴۲۰-۰۲۱ تماس بگیرید و یا جهت خرید حضوری و برخورداری از تخفیف %۲۵ می‌توانید به فروشگاه‌های گاج مراجعه نمایید.

----------


## Moh.moj

> تخفیف انتشارات گاج به مناسبت هفته کتاب و کتابخوانی


کد تخفیفات بالا گاج

----------

